# GLACIER



## ADmodz (Oct 22, 2016)

​Glacier came to light when Thermaltake launched the Core P3 snow edition case, I've seen many a core p3 and p5 mounted next to each other, but never stacked vertically on top of each other.

So the design came to life and my vision became a reality.

I would like to thank my sponsors on this project:-

*Alphacool*  :- Eddy

*Scan Computers Ltd* :- Shelly

*Gigabyte Uk* :- Andrew B

*To The Wire :-* Michael Sheppard

*Maxwell Jones Studios Ltd:- *Archie Greig

*OG Designs* :- Oliver Gilbert

*Addon Customs* :- Marcus Hawkins


*GLACIER SPECS:-*

Thermaltake Core P3 snow editions   /   Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7   /   Intel i7-6700k   /   EVGA Supernova 850 watt   /

Alphacool watercooling   /    Samsung 950 pro 512gb   /   3 x Kingston Hyperx 3K 480GB SSD

9 x Enermax Cluster Advance 120 mm fans   /   2 x Nvidia GTX 1080   /   Corsair Vengeance LED 64 Gig 3000mhz







My design was to connect 3 core P3 snow chassis together vertically, and have 3 different coloured water loops going around the outside of each level.

*here's a few pictures of the watercooling hardware:-*


 
 


*Warranty voided EVGA Supernova 850 watt psu.painted white.

   


will continue......






*​

​







​


----------



## ADmodz (Oct 22, 2016)

Hers the 3 x TT Core P3 cases


----------



## ADmodz (Oct 22, 2016)

A few case modifications to do,it has to all align perfectly.

   ​


----------



## ADmodz (Oct 22, 2016)

Now to start on the mountain of acrylic work. I sent a few pieces out for laser cutting, due to my high workload at the moment.

    ​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 22, 2016)

Call me twisted if you like but i look at these builds like a strip tease act. The first pics are always like the jacket being taken off as a sexy precursor to "the big reveal" which is weeks, sometimes months away.


I'm looking forward to the "money shot" already.


----------



## ADmodz (Oct 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Call me twisted if you like but i look at these builds like a strip tease act. The first pics are always like the jacket being taken off as a sexy precursor to "the big reveal" which is weeks, sometimes months away.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the "money shot" already.


hi
thank you.
all is going to plan so far



ADmodz said:


> hi
> thank you.
> all is going to plan so far


im just waiting on the corner watercooling fittings and the corner support bars to come back from cnc machine shop


----------



## ADmodz (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's the Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7 off gigabyte U.K.
I will be removing the red and using a Matt white in its place


----------



## ADmodz (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## ADmodz (Oct 30, 2016)

Now I'm just waiting for a few parts to come back from machining,I've done some white touches to the 
Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 250mm reservoir and the Laing DDC 1T plus pump covers
And also abit of fluid colour experiments.



 



 



 



 



 



 

Now for the colour of the loops 



 



 

Will post more updates when the parts are back from the machine shop


----------



## ADmodz (Nov 5, 2016)

Had fun with the laser cutter.
Made a simple pcie lane cover,to hide the Gpu ribbons.
Gloss white acrylic on top and electric blue acrylic underneath 
Gigabyte G1 Gaming logo


----------



## ADmodz (Nov 30, 2016)

hi all,sorry the logs have been slow,been waiting on vital components to arrive.
well they are finally here and ready to proceed.

















now that the CNC machining work is complete,and a trial assembly was perfect.
time for more hardware to arrive


























that's all the hardware delivered now.just got to get the gpu blocks off to paint.and fit the new frosted res tubes.


----------



## ADmodz (Nov 30, 2016)

well the gpu blocks are at paint.ice white with a little metal flake in the clear lacquer.
time to stripthe gpu's ready.


----------



## ADmodz (Nov 30, 2016)

well the gpu blocks are back from paint.vey happy with the results.
the decals are applied to the 3 x 360 rads.they are now finished.all flushed with mayhems blitz pro kit.



































now that's everything all sorted for final assembly.
the build is booked in to i59 in December at the NEC,9th - 12th.
if you fancy a look at the finished build,pop on down

I will get final pics up when its assembled


----------



## ADmodz (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi all,well it's was a race to the end to get Glacier finished.i had to be at insomnia 59 on Thursday 8th Dec at 6pm.
Well I missed that deadline,but got it there 17 hours later.no sleep for 3 days.totally knackered but well worth the end result.
Here's a few pictures of the assembly process


----------



## ADmodz (Dec 14, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen,I would like to introduce you to Glacier.
Glacier is 3 Thermaltake Core P3 Snow Edition Stack Mod.






Here she is,each loop holds 2.5 ltrs of fluid.
The white loop is Mayhems pastel white
Dark blue loop is Alphacool XT UV blue
Light blue loop is Alphacool XT clear with Mayhems blue dye.





































Sorry about the quality of the pictures at the event,I have a professional photo shoot booked a few weeks time.

I would like the thank all of my sponsors for there support in the Glacier project.


----------

